# Eggplant bruschetta



## 4meandthem (Oct 23, 2011)

The Mediterranean restaurant we frequent has an appetizer called Eggplant bruschetta which is probably not named right but still awesome.

It is grilled/seasoned eggplant rounds with a topping of small dice tomato,Fine chopped parsley and fine grated parmesan cheese. the topping is equal in size to the eggplant.

The outside skin remains almost hard while the inside is a chewier texture and the other flavors are a great pairing. 

We also had chicken and beef shwarma do die for! I gotta find a recipe for those!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

That sounds pretty good. I've never eaten eggplant, but this could get me to try it.
Do you think both sides were grilled and then the topping put on?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2011)

You can swap it out for meat, Pac.  Eggplant Parmesan is wonderful!

4Me,  you will share the recipe when you scrounge it up?


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> You can swap it out for meat, Pac. Eggplant Parmesan is wonderful!
> 
> 4Me, you will share the recipe when you scrounge it up?


 
I can swap what out for meat, the eggplant? Meat bruschetta? 

I've never had eggplant parmesan based on me not liking chicken parmesan. I'd bet I would like eggplant parm though. I just never got around to making it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I can swap what out for meat, the eggplant? Meat bruschetta?
> 
> I've never had eggplant parmesan based on me not liking chicken parmesan. I'd bet I would like eggplant parm though. I just never got around to making it.



Eggplant takes on a meaty texture, Smartie!  I soak mine in salt water, otherwise it can be bitter, then rinse, rinse,rinse.

What was wrong with the chicken parm you had?  

If I see veal parm on a menu, I go for it.  Best evah was in NYC.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 23, 2011)

Both sides were grilled and it was browned well.

I would take eggplant parm over chicken anyday!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh, c'mon Dawg... you _know_ you want to be the first one here to post a recipe for meat bruschetta 


What was wrong with the chicken parm? I'll tell you. The chicken had spaghetti sauce all over it.  Or as some members would say, blech! That's nasty!
I can eat chicken with a lot of different toppings, as seen in my chicken wing endeavours, but covered in red gravy isn't one of them.

Thanks 4mean. This will be my first eggplant excursion.

So... what do you look for when buying an eggplant? Soft, hard, thump it and it should sound hollow?


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> Oh, c'mon Dawg... you know you want to be the first one here to post a recipe for meat bruschetta
> 
> 
> What was wrong with the chicken parm? I'll tell you. The chicken had spaghetti sauce all over it.  Or as some members would say, blech! That's nasty!
> ...



  Twit.   

You want a heavy,firm, glossy eggplant.  No thump.  No hollow.  Smaller is better.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

Heavy, firm, small, not hollow. Thanks.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 23, 2011)

No blemishes and pretty firm. A bigger one is better for this dish.

Japanese eggplant with ground pork and hoisin rocks too if you want to ease into it.
Grilled is my favorite. Try grilling some until dry then make a vinagrette to toss with it and other grilled veggies.


----------



## spiceoflife (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have never eaten eggplant, do yourself a favor and eat it from someone who loves eggplant and can cook it well. I know a bunch of people who hate it because if how it was prepared. Even a lot of restaurants get it wrong. An badly prepared eggplant is a crime and a good one is divine.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 23, 2011)

Good point spiceof... If I screw it up the first time I won't blame the eggplant, but I am pretty good at following a recipe and having something that I've never eaten before come out good (to me).
Looking forward to this. Is eggplant like zucchini? What the heck is an eggplant anyway? Is it in the squash family?


----------



## spiceoflife (Oct 23, 2011)

It is the nightshade family such as tomatoes and potatoes. What we do with it is roast it first (halve them, oil them, roast them face down for 30-50 minutes depending) and then scoop the flesh for other things. My fave is Giambotta, sort of like an ratatouille,. Baba ganoush is awesome too.

Either way, pre-salting or cooking is essential.


----------



## Somebunny (Oct 23, 2011)

My favorite eggplant dish is Moussaka. Yummmm


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2011)

Somebunny said:
			
		

> My favorite eggplant dish is Moussaka. Yummmm



Now THAT is a good dish!  Yummmm!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That sounds pretty good. I've never eaten eggplant, but this could get me to try it.
> Do you think both sides were grilled and then the topping put on?


 
You've never eaten eggplant! I can't believe that!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 24, 2011)

When buying eggplant, select small, firm ones. Larger ones have seeds. You need to remove the seeds because it is the seeds the render eggplant bitter.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not very fond of eggplant, but there are ways that I enjoy it. Baba ghanoush is yummy. We find that if it is chopped into 1 cm or so pieces, the offensive aspects vanish. I love my homemade moussaka with the eggplant chopped up after it's fried.

There are just some foods that I don't want a large chunk of in my mouth.


----------

